# Royal Python Sleeping Habits



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Now this probaly seems a bit of a strange one, and maybe worrying far too much on my part, but i just wanted to clear something up.

Since The temps in my viv have stabled, my royal has taken to sleeping for HOURS at a time ontop of his hide in the hot end... was there at 1am, is still there now... he has moved a bit since i woke up.. but still... Anyone think this is fine? anyone think that maybe under the hide is too hot for him?

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## Crotalus atrox (Dec 12, 2008)

What are the temperatures mate? and how are you measuring them?
what are you heating the enclosure with?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sleeping patterns?.......a bloody lot:2thumb:

the same q's as above.

are you using a heat mat in the hide?
is it statted?

if its a bulb, is he directly under it


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey there,
I'm using a 12w mat with stat.
Temps is set too 92.F Hot end on the stat, and is going on and off regular.
I only have a VERY cheap digital thermometer at the hot end saying its 88-92.F, i check from time to time placing the probe at cool end, with a reading of 77-80.F (it goes up and down quite alot between these temps, not sure if its because its a cheapo thermometer or what) ... but i'm guessing the hide over the mat keep sthe heat in that bit more? could it be too hot in there?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

can you get a reading inside ith hide?
but it could be because its too hot in there, 
what type of hide is it...exo cave, log, cardboard box, toilet tube? as the heat can be warming this up and the surface(top) is at a temp where your royal like its


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi mate, just put probe in the hide, waiting to see temps.
I have an exo cave mate, seems to hold the heat very well! it almost look as if he's basking on it?.. but i didnt want to just assume he's happy and liking the temps


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

If it's a mat stat you have, because of they way they regulate temperature you can expect your thermometer to go up and down regularly by a couple degrees on either side of the temp set by the stat. Which is of course, perfectly fine for your royal.

Royals take to doing strange things for periods of time, I wouldn't worry :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

haha ye,  i do worry alot!! 
It does seem to be ok, he's just gone back in his hide!
The hide is reading 89-91.F.


----------

